# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Printing Bases and Proper materials

## Not A Potato

Hello, i've been following Peachy infrequently and am exited to see the new 1.0, but the videos lave so much to question.



is there a preferred printing platform to use? plastic? glass? metal?how do you calibrate the peachy to print accurately since the distance away/size of containers are so vastly different for each printwhat is the maximum base size the peachy can print? since theoretically you could lift it up to almost any height to get an almost unlimited printing base (assuming you would want to wait for the IV drip to fill an entire bathtub)Will Peachy be providing a base with it, or do you have to come up with that yourself.is there another resin you can use with it aside form the kind that they have in their store?

this technology is so flexible, i'm exited to see what you can make with it. i'm going to college with a bunch of pre-engineering students so i could get some real use out of it.

----------


## Slatye

(1) No idea. I think in the past they've used a metal mesh (which neatly lets resin rise through it, and also gives something for the plastic to grab onto). Presumably other things will work too.

(2) You probably shouldn't be changing the entire setup for every print. Pick a container, get the Peachy set up above it, calibrate it for that specific setup, and re-use it for all subsequent prints. I think they were planning to do a series of calibration patterns that can be used to get the positioning just right (eg. print a 5x5cm square, if it's not square then adjust the Peachy until it is square) and tuning the vertical axis is just a matter of measuring the container.

(3) You'll lose resolution at very large sizes, due to the limited angular resolution of the Peachy and the laser going out of focus. Very large prints would also take an extremely long time, because (as you've said) the dripper will take days to raise the level of a bathtub-sized container, and also because there's a limit to how quickly the laser can cure each layer of resin. And, of course, a bathtub full of resin will set you back a few thousand dollars. Realistically, the answer is likely to be that the maximum possible print size is much larger than the maximum practical (in terms of time/money) print size.

(4) For the basic Peachy, it appears that the Peachy itself is provided and the user provides everything else (print container, water reservoir, print base, Peachy support stand, etc).

(5) I think it just uses the standard UV-cured resin, so "multi-purpose" UV-cured resins (like those sold by MakerJuice) should work.

----------


## quertz

'limited angular resolution'  :Big Grin: 
(I'm not gonna search for that number now but the resolution is better than you'll ever need it)

As far as I know, the Peachy Juice even is co-developed by Makerjuice and just a slightly different formula than their stuff.

----------


## Slatye

> 'limited angular resolution' 
> (I'm not gonna search for that number now but the resolution is better than you'll ever need it)


The figure I've seen is 262144 counts (ie 18-bit) over 40 degrees.

If the Peachy can actually achieve that, then to maintain 0.1mm precision you could have the print surface about 37m away. You won't be printing a battleship with it, but it's certainly big enough for any reasonable project. However, I'm betting that the Peachy can't actually achieve that sort of resolution consistently. There'll be some friction in there (so changing the output by one count won't cause an 0.00015 degree change in output - you'll get no movement for a few counts and then quite a lot of movement). It's likely to be non-linear, with higher resolution in some parts than in other parts. In the basic Peachy (no feedback) the printer won't necessarily be able to compensate for any of this.

It'll be absolutely fine for small-ish jobs (where "small-ish" means "much bigger than pretty much any FDM printer can manage") but I'm expecting to need the Peachy Pro (with feedback on the mirror position, if I remember correctly) to handle bathtub-sized prints.

----------

